# Schallpegel mit iPhone messen



## xaven (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal die Lautheit meines Rechners messen, weil für mich die Angaben "sehr laut" oder "is schon deutlich hörbar, aber nur nen ganz bisschen" immer sehr schwer vorstellbar sind. 

So wollte ich mir erst nen Schallpegel-Messgerät kaufen. Bei Conrad gibts schon einige, aber die gehen alle bei 30dB los.

Und da kam mir die Idee: Ich hab doch nen iPhone! Also ab in den App-Store und nach "decibel" gesucht - et voila, da gibts auch ne kostenlose App namens *SoundLevel*. Reicht zwar nur zwischen 30 - 107 dB, ist aber allemal günstiger als nen billiges Messgerät. 

Kleiner Tipp am Rande für unsere Silent-Modder. 

Funktioniert übrigens auch, wenn man mal messen will, wie laut die Nachbarin so beim Verkehr ist (wie in meinem Fall, jeden Tag um Punkt 19.30h).


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (16. Juni 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal die Lautheit meines Rechners messen, weil für mich die Angaben "sehr laut" oder "is schon deutlich hörbar, aber nur nen ganz bisschen" immer sehr schwer vorstellbar sind.
> 
> ...



Ob das genau ist? Wohl nicht! Solche Messgeräte sind geeicht. Ich denke, schon alleine wenn man das ganze mit zwei iPhone im gleichen Abstand und Winkel messen würde, gäbes es wohl 10 verschiedene Werte. 

Wirklich hilfreich sind solche Tools nicht.

PS: Wenn sie hübsch ist, dann gedanklich den Kerl auswechseln.  Ansonsten herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Rotax (16. Juni 2010)

Und wie laut ist die Nachbarin?


----------



## Nixtreme (16. Juni 2010)

also zu deinem Vorschlag mit dem Iphone kann ich nur meinem Vorredner beipflichten und glaub kaum, dass ein Iphone als Messgerät was taugt, dafür ist das Mikro auch einfach nicht ausgelegt...

zu deinem Problem mit der Nachbarin hätte ich aber nen Vorschlag...
Stell doch bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ein Mikro ganz nah bei der Wand auf und zeichne das "Lustspiel" auf. Wenn dann das nächste mal irgendwelche Schwiegereltern bei der alten zu Besuch sind, stellste deine Lautsprecher vor der Wand auf und spielst die Datei bei voller Lautstärke ab Ich wette vollzieht den Verkehr dann in Zukunft nicht mehr so laut, oder sucht sichzumindest ein anderes Zimmer für ihren Coitus


----------

